
Myth of Decline: U.S. Is Stronger and Faster Than Anywhere Else - ph0rque
http://www.thedailybeast.com/newsweek/2012/04/29/myth-of-decline-u-s-is-stronger-and-faster-than-anywhere-else.html
======
ph0rque
I dislike the rah rah USA tone, but the facts are certainly interesting.

